# Coil Springs?



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Can the springs from a later A-Body(68-72) be used in a 65? Have a chance to get a new set cheap from a guy at work but they were for a 68. Looking around on the net the spring sets are always shown as different part numbers no matter the brand. Is there really a noticable difference?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the springs are the same from '64--'72. But, check further to verify.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the 64-66 have different ends on the bottom then the later ones do,i beleive the 67-up springs will work but ive heard that the 64-66 springs where they mount on the rear are different


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. From them i take it that the rear springs are where the difference is. Front springs are the same? 
My car is actually a LeMans that was set up for racing back in the mid 70's. It has a 12 bolt in it and some short springs with some sort of spacers. Look like about a 3-4 inch piece of round stock with the spring pocket on top. Car also has ladder bars on it. Gonna pull the rear out to remove the bars and freshen it up so will have to figure out the springs then. Will snap some pics along the way. Thanks again...............Marc


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Eibach*

I used the lowering springs from Eibach. 3855.140 pt number.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

daveh70 said:


> I used the lowering springs from Eibach. 3855.140 pt number.


 Called Eibach tech line to ask them about my application. Apparently i have the only 64-66 A body that has every had a 12 bolt rear from a 68-72 A Body because the guy couldnt tell me what springs i should use because they said that the chassis mount for the spring is also different and the front springs(64-66) are different as well(68-72). With that, i doubt i will use Eibach products. Any one else have any ideas?:confused


----------



## sxty7 (Jul 20, 2009)

*try this place*

Try this place out. I called them, told them my issue, what i wanted, and in a few days i had my rear springs. It was *exactly* to the tee what i wanted. my car is under the 67 lot on Ultimate GTO. its on page 2 and 3, it shows the before and after of the spring swap. 


Just Suspension
Street: 311 US Highway 46
Fairfield, nj 07004-2424
Phone: (973) 808-0066


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Having just gone through a similar rear swap, there are a couple of things; the 67-72 rears are an inch wider than the 64-66 (it will fit/work but the rear geometry is off). The lower control arms are teh same, but teh uppers are different. So if you use the 68 springs with the 12 bolt you would be OK. If you are going to mount them on a 65 rear, then there may be issues as the 64-65 springs had a "D" shape on the bottom with correponded with the plate used to bolt them onto the rear. 67 and on did not use this plate and bolt, but rather simply seated on donut sized seat stamped into the rear spring mounts. Good luck//Mike


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ponchonorm said:


> Called Eibach tech line to ask them about my application. Apparently i have the only 64-66 A body that has every had a 12 bolt rear from a 68-72 A Body because the guy couldnt tell me what springs i should use because they said that the chassis mount for the spring is also different and the front springs(64-66) are different as well(68-72). With that, i doubt i will use Eibach products. Any one else have any ideas?:confused


Absolutely not true and you are right to avoid them. The upper spring mount is the same from 64-72 and the 67 up spring will fit and match the axle as well. You may run into the geometry issue that VettenGoat mentions. I have a 65 axle under my 67 for now and the upper control arms don't line up well. If the car wasn't already converted, you may need to obtain the correct 12 bolt upper arms for fit and clearance at the top boss casting on the axle. 10 bolt arms bind there. There's a lot of info and experience on Team Chevelle about putting a 68-72 12 bolt in a 64-67 (67 Chevelle still used the narrow axle). Here's a link.Chevelle Tech - Search Results


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Car already has a 12 bolt in it so no problems with the control arms. I knew mine wasnt the only car with that rear end but it sure felt like it when trying to ask the so called "professional" suspension outfits. Acted like i was looking for application info on the springs for the space shuttle. Going to pull the rear out of the car anyway to freshen it up and remove the ladder bars so will get a better look at things then. Again, Thank you everyone for all the help!:cheers

Marc


----------

